# Sticky  Game Convention Central



## gcc

Just wanted to share our listing of over 500 gaming conventions at Game Convention Central. There are only a couple of specifically wargaming cons but a large number of the other game conventions do indeed include a war gaming area.

Hope this list helps!

Jason
http://gameconventioncentral.com/


----------



## humakt

A very useful resource. Think I will sticky this thread.


----------

